# JMF: Sequentielles Abspielen von Medienströmen



## Star82 (18. Nov 2006)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe, dieses Thema hier her passt und dass ihr mir helfen könnt, weil ich sonst keine andere Lösung weiß (auch tagelanges googln hat nichts geholfen, da alle Beispiele zu JMF so schlecht sind).

Mehrere MP3-Lieder sollen abgespielt werden. Alle 5 Sekunden soll das Lied wechseln.
z.B. bei 2 Liedern. Das 1. startet bei Sekunde 0 und endet bei Sekunde 5, dann startet das 2. bei Sekunde 0 und endet bei Sekunde 5, dann startet wieder das 1. bei Sekunde 5 und endet bei Sekunde 10, dannn wieder das 2. bei Sekunde 5 usw.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung, wie man dies mit JMF implementieren kann?
Ich freue mich über jeden Vorschlag!
Danke schon einmal im Voraus!

mfg Star


----------



## The_S (20. Nov 2006)

Mit dem JMF werden nur die mp3s abgespielt. Den Rest erledigst du mit nem Thread, der alle 5 Sekunden das nächste Lied abspielt. Solltest dir ne Variable anlegen, die die aktuelle Zeit an Sekunden speichert und nen Array mit den mp3s um das ganze dynamisch zu halten.


----------



## Star82 (20. Nov 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort, das werd ich gleich einmal probieren.


----------

